# Mich23



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Please Check The Dates Of The Threads Or Posts, Some Are Old, The Dates Are In The Top Left Of The Posts. You Are Relpying To Old Threads.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Petfinder to the rescue! 

I see he/she lives in Mass.
Here's whats for adoption up there.

A pouter/cropper - http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15479290

MANY chickens, a few doves in Boston (for example: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14639395), quite a few exotic cage birds, including an African Grey in his/her own town.

Here they all are:
http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...reed=&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=MA



MUCH better than shipping, and dragging up threads as old as the hills.
But *please* be sure you know what you're doing and how to care for whatever birds you plan to adopt, before you do.


----------

